# Nutropin Aq



## dalepaul (Jul 6, 2008)

I have just bought 120 ius of nutropin and just wondering on the best way to take and what with. i was going to just take it with sus and deca and 2iu s a day.shall i break it up or do it all at once.

Any advice would be appreciated:thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well it all depends on what you want from it...

if you want muscle mass then you will be very dissapointed as you will need 4iu's ED for 3-4months at least to make any real difference in muscle but 2iu's could help with fatloss but again this depends on your age...

are you looking to buy more or is this it?


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I would do it EOD or E3D shots personally.

Mabey 8-10iu's E3D

Always thought that method was better when looking to gain LBM.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

only 120ius? u will need a few more kits

id love to be able to afford some of that growth..well jealous


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i used this GH whilst prepping for the British this year excellant GH in my opinion the best out there


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i used this GH whilst prepping for the British this year excellant GH in my opinion the best out there


u ever try the jintropin AQ pscarb?

i may be able to get some of this,how do u rate the AQ over the powdered hgh?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have tried the jinAQ and it is far better than any powdered GH but the NutropinAQ in my opinion is tops...

it was explained to me that the AQ GH does not degrade at all...


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks... will see how the budget is after xmas before deciding which growth to use


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i have tried the jinAQ and it is far better than any powdered GH but the NutropinAQ in my opinion is tops...
> 
> it was explained to me that the AQ GH does not degrade at all...


Better than Geno?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Beans said:


> Better than Geno?


yes mate, the thing with AQ GH is that it does not degrade like normal GH does once mixed so you have the same strength GH day after day but if you mix say 36iu's of Geno it immediately starts to go through the stages of degradation.....so so say you are using 3iu's then by day 12 you would have slightly degraded GH but with AQ you don't.....

i have tried both types.....


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

geno do suggest using there product in 4 weeks from mixing

personally i thought geno was much better than jin aq


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Geno is a great pharma GH although no better than any other unmixed pharma GH why would it be? Geno do say that you can mix there GH and use it within 4 weeks but as soon as you mix the GH the degradation phases begin with AQ GH this degradation does not occur.....

here is an abstract explaining it in more geek talk 

0003] hGH is primarily sold in lyophilized form today. See, for example, GENOTROPINO Lyophilized Powder (Pharmacia & Upjohn Company, now owned by Pfizer Inc.), HUMATROPES (Eli Lilly), NORDITROPIN for Injection (Novo Nordisk), SAIZEN for Injection (Serono), and NUTROPIN (Genentech). Lyophilized formulations have the advantage of providing protein stability for long periods of time. However, a lyophilized formulation must be used shortly after reconstitution, as aggregation and deamidation tend to begin shortly after reconstitution with an aqueous diluent. This generally means that it is left up to the consumer of a lyophilized formulation to reconstitute the product shortly before use. If reconstitution is not done properly, or if the reconstituted formulation is stored for too long before use, the consumer may get an improper dosage of the growth hormone or a dosage containing unsuitable levels of hGH degradation products.

In addition, manufacture of lyophilized formulations involves substantially greater cost and time relative to manufacture of liquid formulations.

[0004] Due to the above disadvantages with lyophilized hGH formulations, various liquid formulations of hGH have been developed over the years, each with varying degrees of stability under various storage and handling conditions. Two commercial liquid formulations of hGH are sold under the brand names NUTROPIN AQ (g) (Genentech, Inc. ) and NORDITROPIN (Novo Nordisk). The composition of these and other hGH liquid formulations have been disclosed in issued patents and published patent applications, summarized below. Each of the following references states that the liquid formulations of hGH formulations described therein are stable at refrigeration temperatures, at about 2°C to about 8°C, except where noted otherwise below. However, none claim to disclose formulations that can withstand exposure to freezing and thawing, conditions to which products can be exposed in transit. Furthermore, the hGH in some of the previously disclosed formulations degrades or undergoes aggregation when subjected to physical agitation, for example, during shipment. These types of instabilities not only cause wastage of expensive product, but can also cause safety issues if the degraded product is inadvertently administered to a patient.

but to answer your question yes both JinAQ and Nutropin AQ GH is better than Geno


----------



## dalepaul (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply lads, i have only got 120ius and i think that will be pretty much it as i cant afford to keep taking the stuff at £*** for 30ius. I dont know if thats a good price but i thought **** it and i am giving it ago. I want to put about a stone on but if i am not going to be able to do that as long as i rip up i will be quite happy. I am 29, is that young enough for the fat loss or am i past it,lol. I have also purchased some sus, deca and i cant remember how to spell it anthate.

I was planning on taking 2ius a day as that would last me 60 days or do you think 4ius for 30 days would be better and see better gains?

Thanks again lads


----------



## andyblue25 (Feb 16, 2010)

hey guys i need some help! i have just started a cycle of nutropin aq 20 mg cartridge.tommorow will be my 5 day of use . there is 60 ius in the cartridge i am starting with 3 ius a day and plan on being on it for at least 8-12 months..my goals are to get really cut up i am 32 and i am 5*6 170 i am not fat but i am looking to tighten up.. will i see results with 3 ius a day? or shhould i do more.. your help would be appprciated..


----------



## Welshmatt983 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi I know I'm opening an old thread, I've come across Nutropin AQ quite a few times and hear good things about it.

Without directly discussing prices it would cost me around 4x more than it would for me if I was to buy something Hyge say.

Those who have used it would you say it was 4x better in quality, is it that much better that it would be worth choosing it over something like Hyge say? Whenever I use powder GH I always mix then use anyway.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

in my opinion it is worth the money not sure about 4 x better but you only need to use a low dose to see results...


----------



## Welshmatt983 (Jun 30, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> in my opinion it is worth the money not sure about 4 x better but you only need to use a low dose to see results...


Great, thanks I get good gains when I usually use GH, I've always used Chinese, I normally run it @ 8iu 3x week.

I may look to try Nutropin next time @ 6iu 3x week and see how it compares.

Will also try IM administration instead of sub-q as I havent tried this before. Will wait till my shoulders better first and I can train properly before I start!


----------



## Welshmatt983 (Jun 30, 2008)

Forgot to ask, how long does the cartridge last once you've taken your first dose out of it?


----------



## Welshmatt983 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi guys as well as my question in my previous post, would you check images below to see if they look legit to you?

My appologies if photo's dont appear correct, first attempt at using this photo bucket thing!


----------



## Welshmatt983 (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry bumpin old thread, if you guys could check out the pics above and let me know if they look good to go would be great.

Thanks in advance!


----------

